# Very Sick Gerbil



## Rodents=Love256

My 2 year old male gerbil, Remus, is very sick. This has been going on since yesterday but got worse. 

His symptoms
- Very low energy. He usually is bouncing and running around the cage like crazy, but now he is sitting for long periods of time in once spot.
- Disoriented. He is falling off things and walking into things
- His legs are often splayed. Normally gerbils keep their little feets tucked under them all cute, his are not tucked in, they are splayed out.
- He wasnt drinking, so I put water in his mouth with a needle less syringe. 
- He is eating rarely and not very much, getting skinny
- Body temp feels low to the touch

He is going to the vet tomorrow, but does anyone know what i can do for tonight? I gave him all his favorite treats to encourage him to eat. I made food and water more easy to access as well.

Thanks


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

First of all, check his fur for mites. They will look like small moving specks of sand. Some are read and some are black. You can just run your fingers through his fur backwards to get a good look at his skin. 

Is his tank that you keep him in a warm room or is it cool? Move it to the warmest room you can and it would be a good idea to put a lamp on the tank to warm him up, though his friend (assuming you have him a friend) should also help keep him warm until morning. You can try feeding him soft foods like baby food.


----------



## JLSaufl

How is Remus doing today, what did the vet say?


----------



## LightningWolf

Can gerbils get PT? Cause this has the same symptoms of a PT in rats.

Ear infections would also cause this. I'm not a gerbil expert though.


----------



## Rodents=Love256

Remus made it through the night. Sweet boy.

The vet said it could be one of two things : 
- A bad ear infection can cause a gerbil neurological issues that make him dizzy. Which I had read about, he is on antibiotics for this. 
- Or he could have had a stroke, he is on a mild steroid to help his muscles

Since he is only eating small amounts of seeds, not very often, I am going to be syringe feeding him. The vet said to use baby food, I gave him squash. I am going to get a lamb and rice or chicken and rice kind because I was told the extra protein will help with weight gain. Gerbils have crazy high metabolisms and get skinny so fast. I am also giving his medicine this way and his water. He is not happy about it. I put it in the side of his cheek and slowly do little drops so he wont choke. But, he is scared...OW....those gerbil teeth hurt. 

Remus lives in my basement, which has a woodstove in it. He is a good 15 feet away but its about 80 or 85 down there all the time in the winter. So he is plenty warm. He lives with his brother Sirius so they cuddle together.


----------



## Rodents=Love256

Remus was looking better for about 12 hours, then went down hill very fast. We lost him yesterday afternoon. 

Goodbye my sweet Remus. I loved watching you bounce around and be crazy all day. You and your brother have been so full of life since I got you as babies. May you rest in peace, and have all the pumpkin seeds you desire. Ill see you again someday.


----------



## Jenzie

I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Gerbils are such fun little creatures. They always manage to make their way into your hearts with their energy and excitement. I'm sure he was a great little guy who had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Rodents=Love256

Thanks for the sympathy, Jenzie. 
Remus was a great little guy. He was always so energetic and bouncy. I loved to watch him play. Gerbils really do find away into your hearts, then again, all animals do.


----------



## lilprincess1026

aww I'm sorry =0(. I know how you feel my gerbil was diabetic and dropped a ton of weight and then died and 2 or 3 months later his brother died from depression. what color was your gerbil? I had 3 one was white and grey pied but you couldnt see the grey unless he was under a light and he had red eyes, and then the other 2 were dove grey.


----------



## GerbilGuru

Sorry to hear about Remus. They do find a way into your heart. Gerbils do recognize you in their own little ways.
My heart gerbil - Scarboro - was super well trained. He would hop right into your hand and wait to be picked up and go on an adventure. He outlived all his gerbil fellows. One day, at around 4 &1/2, he hopped into my hand, stopped, fell over and kicked a bit, then died right away. I think he had a little gerbil heart attack. Not a bad way to go at 4 & 1/2.


----------



## eaturbyfill

I'm sorry to hear that you lost him. ): I'm sure that he had a great life with you.


----------

